# Canada's men's basketball program a growing force after influx of young talent



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> After winning one Olympic medal in almost a century of existence, Canada's men's basketball program has received an influx of young talent, including the No. 1 overall pick in the 2013 NBA draft (Anthony Bennett) and the top newcomer to college basketball (Andrew Wiggins).
> 
> And some of those young Canadian players think mighty USA Basketball should start to worry about its northern neighbors.
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/news/nba--canada-s-men-s-basketball-program-a-growing-force-after-influx-of-young-talent-224315146.html


----------

